# Carbon D4 vs Composite D4



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there any safety difference in a helmet when it comes to composite vs carbon, on any helmet actually not just the new TLD D4, or is just a weight/price savings?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Just 50g in weight...


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

$575 TLD is getting crazy with their prices!

really no safety difference, only weight, they both should have the same safety cert.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

mfa81 said:


> $575 TLD is getting crazy with their prices!
> 
> really no safety difference, only weight, they both should have the same safety cert.


Thanks guys, thought so.

And ya, that price for carbon is wild. Hoping 100% releases their new colors soon.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

lardo5150 said:


> Thanks guys, thought so.
> 
> And ya, that price for carbon is wild. Hoping 100% releases their new colors soon.


Then dont go shopping for motorcycle and auto helmets! They range from $150 for fiberglass China made to four figures for carbon composites.
One could argue that heavier helmet puts more strain on neck. In a crash, lighter but same strength would be better.


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

A better question: is the replacement frequency still the same as D3 and D2 due to foam degradation, or did they find another type of foam to allow you to keep an uncrashed helmet longer?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Twilight70 said:


> A better question: is the replacement frequency still the same as D3 and D2 due to foam degradation, or did they find another type of foam to allow you to keep an uncrashed helmet longer?


I would hope a 5 year minimum at those prices.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Only difference in the d4 composite and the d4 TEXTREME Carbon, is the:
• Textreme Carbon shell is lighter/stronger/more expensive swedish carbon spread tow fiber, it is significantly more expensive than generic carbon weaves found on other helmets.

• D4 Textreme comes with a zippered pro bag, the composite comes with a carrying sock bag

They both meet or exceed all of the certifications that are standard in the DH/BMX race helmet market, both have the same amount of EPP and Made in the USA EPS in those helmets so energy management tests will be the same...Shells are different as noted with that Textreme being the pinnacle shell material, but, the composite carbon/fiberglass shell is ridiculously strong as well.


----------

